# Dictionary of terms



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I think it would be GREAT if a experienced member, built a dictionary of the common terms to pigeon racing. There seems to be confusion over the terms or misapplication of some of them. This would make a vital reference tool for all of those just starting, who are often confused by the terms in the answers of our forums more knowledgable members. OK thats my million dollar idea of the day....
here is an example

Bird-They have feathers, lay eggs, not all fly
Loft Flying-
Nesting-
Coupe-
Trap-
Squeeker-
etc and what not


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I believe if you type racing pigeon terms on you wbe search you will find alot ofrelated terms


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Pigeon terms
http://www.desmoore.org/id29.html


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

There are several link on this thread in the RESOURCE section of the DAILY FORUM (INCLUDES THE ONE ABOVE):


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/dictionary-glossary-of-pigeon-terms-25688.html


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

That would be great. I get lost sometimes. Till I search for a lil bit and figure it out.


----------

